# Lancaster,OH ~ Dulce ~ WGSD F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12380371

This beautiful girl was brought to us as a stray, underweight and ridden with fleas and itchy skin. She is recovering well, but will require daily medication and loving attention until she gets back to full health. It isn’t slowing this German Sheppard mix down a bit though! She is playful and attentive and hoping for a loving forever home. If this loyal and loving dog seems like she might make a good addition to your home, please stop by and take her for a walk! Adoption Fee $100.00 


Fairfield Area Humane Society 
Lancaster, OH 
740-687-0627


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

she reminded me of my mia,i saw her early this morning while doing my daily search,lol.once again was not sure if she was pb,so did not post. pretty girl though


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump..............


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump the white beauty!


----------

